# DUDA Coneccion 220v a 110v



## andresx16x (Ago 27, 2012)

Buen dia a todos tengo una duda y espero que por favor me puedan ayudar.
Tengo entendido que puedo conectar dos lamparas de 110v en serie a un toma de 220v y me van a prender las dos lamparas ya que estan enseriadas, mi duda es la siguiente: Existe alguna coneccion como la anterior para dos o una lampara de 220v conectada a una toma de 110v? Es decir, existe alguna coneccion para convertir de 220v a 110v? Sin transformador.....espero sus respuestas, muchas gracias!!


----------



## Scooter (Ago 27, 2012)

Lo primero solo funciona si las dos lámparas son de la misma potencia, de lo contrario una lucirá mucho y se fundirá.
Al revés no hay ningún problema, la lámpara durará eternamente o mas. Evidentemente lucirá muy poco.


----------



## andresx16x (Ago 27, 2012)

Ok pero mi duda esta en que si existe una coneccion para convertir el 110 ac a 220 ac ?
Lo que pasa que conversando con un luminito me dijo que si se podia sin transformador,
yo le dije que hasta donde yo tenia entendido no se podia pero el me aseguro tanto que me dejo
 la duda....Existe alguna coneccion que pueda conectar varias lamparas de 220v a una toma de 110v....
Previamente una coneccion para que mi 110v  se vuelva 220v????


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 27, 2012)

andresx16x dijo:


> ........Existe alguna coneccion que pueda conectar varias lamparas de 220v a una toma de 110v....



Si, se pueden conectar, pero encienden a menos de ½ de su luminosidad como ya te aclararon.


----------



## andresx16x (Ago 27, 2012)

Lo mismo le respondi al luminito pero el me dijo que existia una coneccion  que
 hacia que la lampara encienda al 100% de su luminosidad como si estuviera recibiendo 220v
esta persona esta errada o si existe alguna coneccion?


----------



## superdog13 (Ago 27, 2012)

Que te lo diga él y salimos todos de dudas


----------



## Scooter (Ago 27, 2012)

No existe esa conexión, para hacer algo así habría que acceder al centro de transformación y conectar entre dos fases en lugar de entre fase y neutro o algo semejante, pero ese conexionado equivale a cambiar toda la instalación de tensión.
En resumen "de donde no hay no se puede sacar"


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 27, 2012)

andresx16x dijo:


> Lo mismo le respondi al luminito pero el me dijo que existia una coneccion que
> hacia que la lampara encienda al 100% de su luminosidad como si estuviera recibiendo 220v
> esta persona esta errada o si existe alguna coneccion?


 
Solución : Darle las dos lámparas de 220 V , portalámparas , cables , cinta aislante . . .  y que te lo demuestre.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 27, 2012)

andresx16x dijo:


> Ok pero mi duda esta en que si existe una coneccion para convertir el 110 ac a 220 ac ?
> Lo que pasa que conversando con un luminito me dijo que si se podia sin transformador,
> yo le dije que hasta donde yo tenia entendido no se podia pero el me aseguro tanto que me dejo
> la duda....Existe alguna coneccion que pueda conectar varias lamparas de 220v a una toma de 110v....
> Previamente una coneccion para que mi 110v  se vuelva 220v????



se llama transformador de 110v a 220v .
para eso se inventaron lso transformadores y para eso se usan.

ahora si queres ahorrarte el trafo y duplicar al tension de la nada o con simples "conexiones" ..........no .......no existe.
si existiera no se habrian inventado transformadores ni nada, solo "conexiones" para todo .


----------



## powerful (Ago 27, 2012)

andresx16x, el luminito,especialista en luces, se debe estar refiriendo a un doblador de voltaje con Cond y Diodos, solo te serviría para cargas resistivas y para cada potencia habría que calcular C y D para que te dé los 220Vrms.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 27, 2012)

Hola.

Como ya lo han dicho usa un doblador de voltaje (diodos y condensadores)

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 27, 2012)

Para "jugar" está muy bien un doblador de tensión, a mi no se me ocurriría hacerlo para potencias respetables. Pero bueno, para gustos los colores.
Si por probar... también se puede hacer un circuito resonante serie adecuandolo a la tensión que quieras.
Pero vamos, se compra un autotransformador o mejor aún lámparas de la tensión adecuada en la tienda de la esquina.


----------



## andresx16x (Ago 27, 2012)

Lo que pasa que me contraron como electrico para una productora de novelas y el luminito tenia 2 lamparas de 110v y solo tenia 220v y le hice una igriega "Y" en serie y funciono bien y el me hizo la pregunta: se puede hacer una coneccion para que sea al reves?(de 110v a 220v) yo le dije que no y me dijo que si habia una coneccion,aunque sabia que estaba errado me dejo con la duda


----------



## Scooter (Ago 27, 2012)

Si hay trifásica se puede conectar entre dos fases como ya dije pero no hay mas conexiones posibles, el conexionado en monofásica no admite mas combinaciones que L-N y N-L que es lo mismo.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 27, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> Si hay trifásica se puede conectar entre dos fases como ya dije pero no hay mas conexiones posibles, el conexionado en monofásica no admite mas combinaciones que L-N y N-L que es lo mismo.



una maquina que trabaja con monofasica de 110v tiene eso , un enchufe de 110v .
si le "acercas" otra fase para obtener 220v solo estas asegurandote que un dia algo pase y feo.
una lampara , lamparita cuesta muy poco .
no da ni para nada de andar trayendo un cable de el tablero para que le llegue otra fase a una maquina que no deberia.





andresx16x dijo:


> y me dijo que si habia una coneccion,



este tipo entra en una de 2 categorias:
1 ... alto imbecil 
2 --- pavote hasta la muerte.

en un caso dice que hay uan forma de algo que NO SABE NI ENTIENDE.

en el otro caso te dice que si , existe una conexion y se supone que la sabe pero no es capaz de perder 2 minutos en el trabajo con un compañero de trabajo y explicartela.

sea cual sea la explicacion es un imbecil triste (ni siquiera alegre) , por que no se hace ninguna de las 2 cosas:
asegurar algo que no entoiende ni sabe.
decirte que si hay una forma y no decirtela, como si estuviese hablando de un tesoro escondido o de el truco para ganar al loteria o para seducir a la jefa.....

de nuevo esa actitud de ese individuo es


----------



## andresx16x (Ago 27, 2012)

Bueno en eso tienes razon aunque aca usamos los levinton amarillos de 3espigas una que es tierra y dice que es para 110v y soporta 15 amperios y nosotros la usamos para 220v  y aguanta igual los 15 amperios no se si sabes de que enchufe te estoy hablando fernando b


----------



## fernandob (Ago 27, 2012)

si, hay varios de 3 espigas, y se supone que si aguanta 15 amperios son en 12v tanto como en 220v.
ya que se supone son solo contactos con minima caida de tension, asi que los contactos deben soportar la circulacion de corriente, no la DDP .
(recien vi una foto , son los de 110v de patas planas paralelas.)


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 27, 2012)

Andres, si estás en Lima, Perú, y dices que tienes 220V, para que quieres usar 110V? Si te dijeron que en las líneas de 110V se puede sacar 220V, es verdad, porque generalmente, no sé si en todos los países, pero por lo menos en USA, las líneas son bifásicas, no trifásicas como en Argentina. Y tienen 117 + 117 V.
Y tienen enchufes domiciliarios, para las luces etc, y enchufes de alta potencia para motores,calderas,etc.


----------



## powerful (Ago 27, 2012)

andresx16x, el conector a que te refieres es el NEMA 5-15 (125Vac/15A), con Neutro,Linea y Tierra. Utilizamos este tipo de conector por que está en todos los equipos de cómputo, UPS, estabilizadores, supresores de picos, etc. Los NEMA 6-15(250Vac/15A) tiene las espigas de línea y Neutro en forma horizontal.


----------



## andresx16x (Ago 27, 2012)

Asi es ...tienes razon power ful


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 27, 2012)

andresx16x dijo:


> Lo que pasa que me contraron como electrico para una productora de novelas y el luminito tenia 2 lamparas de 110v y solo tenia 220v y le hice una igriega "Y" en serie y funciono bien y el me hizo la pregunta: se puede hacer una coneccion para que sea al reves?(de 110v a 220v) yo le dije que no y me dijo que si habia una coneccion,aunque sabia que estaba errado me dejo con la duda



Amigo, lo que si se puede hacer, pero pidiendo ayuda a componentes, es: realizar una rectificacion de onda completa y filtrado sobre una tension de 110v. a partir de alli obtendras una  
tension DC. respetable como para lograr un mejor brillo en una bombilla de 220v.


----------

